# am i right?



## chippin-in (Jun 16, 2012)

In the process of protecting the public, I ran across these logs in two front yards. One I believe is a Magnolia crotch with spalt. There were some limbs near it with Magnolia leaves, so I assumed. The other large pile is Hackberry I believe.

Either way, I figured the county would frown on me loading up my patrol car with wood on duty (you know, if they found out). I was too busy after work to go get any of it. It may still be there, I haven’t been able to check back. Im busy this weekend too with work elsewhere, so I guess I just missed out.

Am I right in what I believe them to be?

Thanks
Robert

[attachment=6764]

[attachment=6765]

[attachment=6766]

[attachment=6767]

[attachment=6768]

[attachment=6769]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 16, 2012)

The bark looks too smooth to me to be hackberry. I would say its all magnolia
Scott


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies

Well I was half right...small victories

So if its still there, is it worth pickin up? Is magnolia (spalted) easy to work with and desired? I thought someone had posted a thread on it once....but I could have just dreamed that.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't have any experience with Magnolia. I know the leaves when I see them but so much bark and end grain only. But I'm with the other guys - no Hack in those pics. 





chippin-in said:


> In the process of protecting the public...



I can just picture it. Domestic distrubance call. After a violent struggle and after wrestling the perp to the ground, disarming him, handcuffing him . . . 

"Okay ma'am we have your ex husband in custody. This is his third offense he won't be kicking your door down and threatening you again for a long, long time."

"Thank you so much for keeping us safe!" 

"No problem ma'am. One other thing, do you mind if I load some of those logs out on the curb into the trunk of the cruiser before we take him downtown?" 

:rotflmao3:
"


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 16, 2012)

Magnolia turns like butter. I'm a fan of anything spalted. I don't see whee you could go wrong.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2012)

Must be a different variety of magnolia than what I have here in my yard... Mine never fully drops its leaves, and those limbs have dry leaves that look nothing like the magnolia leaves around here. I know there are several varieties, so it may well be magnolia... It's just not like the one in my yard.


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 16, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Must be a different variety of magnolia than what I have here in my yard... Mine never fully drops its leaves, and those limbs have dry leaves that look nothing like the magnolia leaves around here. I know there are several varieties, so it may well be magnolia... It's just not like the one in my yard.



There were 2 separate piles. Actually there was only limbs with leaves near the single log. The large pile was in another yard next door. It was def 2 separate trees, The large pile had pieces about 18-20" in dia, which is why I didnt think it was magnolia...having never seen one that large. The log with spalt I am almost 100% is magnolia. But there again, I have limited intelligence. And not ashamed to admit it.

I have seen very tall mag's. but none this dia.

Robert


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldn't rule it out based on size... The one next to my house is probably close to 3 feet in diameter at the base with a gnarly looking trunk... My wife caught me staring at it with chainsaw in hand. If she knew anything about cutting trees, she would have known I didn't have enough saw!


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 17, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I wouldn't rule it out based on size... The one next to my house is probably close to 3 feet in diameter at the base with a gnarly looking trunk... My wife caught me staring at it with chainsaw in hand. If she knew anything about cutting trees, she would have known I didn't have enough saw!



Thats hilarious. I pictured you standing there with a sinister smile and the 1000 yard stare, entranced at the tree.


----------



## drycreek (Jun 19, 2012)

You would be surprised how big of a tree you can cut with a 16 inch bar and a small saw, just takes time.


----------

